# Lake Trout Spawn?



## Diesel (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone been fishing the lake trout spawns? It's that time and with the fish concentrated together, there is no easier time to get a chance at a good one.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Ah, yes… It’s Snagfest 2007. Nothing like foul hooking a 30-pound Mac in the tail to make you feel like you just caught a new state record.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Improv said:


> Ah, yes&#8230; It's Snagfest 2007. Nothing like foul hooking a 30-pound Mac in thehttp://utahwildlife.net/forum/postin ... 2&p=11108# tail to make you feel like you just caught a new state record.


It is funny; it seems that this technique only works at Flaming Gorge...I know fishermen don't seem to try this at Fish Lake...I wonder why?

The lake trout spawn is a good time to try and legally catch a big fish, though...


----------



## Diesel (Sep 14, 2007)

Improv said:


> Ah, yes&#8230; It's Snagfest 2007. Nothing like foul hooking a 30-pound Mac in the tail to make you feel like you just caught a new state record.


Hey, I agree with your assessment of the snagfest on the Gorge and on the state marina dikes of Bear Lake but you can catch spawn macks in the mouth legally. Snagging lake trout when they are most vulnerable is BS and regs and enforcement of the current regs should be enforced but they, unfortunately are not. But again, you can catch spawn lakers in the mouth when the presentation is correct.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I’ve fished the spawn the last two years (fly fishing) and the only thing I witnessed was a bunch of guys throwing huge ass lures with huge treble hooks purposely trying to snag lake trout in the “mouth area”. Granted I was fishing Bear Lake Marina both times, so maybe it’s different at other lakes.


----------



## Diesel (Sep 14, 2007)

Improv said:


> I've fished the spawn the last two years (fly fishing) and the only thing I witnessed was a bunch of guys throwing huge ass lures with huge treble hooks purposely trying to snag lake trout in the "mouth area". Granted I was fishing Bear Lake Marina both times, so maybe it's different at other lakes.


Personally, I think they should close the dikes on Bear Lake. I talked to the Bear Lake biologist and he wouldn't support it because he didn't think the snagging was a big problem. Like you and many others have said and I have personally seen, that is not the case. Big spoons with large trebles are used and it isn't for the purpose of catching them in the mouth. Linwood is just a bad with the snaggers there sitting over the spawning beds except they are "jigging" the big spoons with powerful vertical "rips" to snag them. It's pretty sad when people think that is acceptable.

So how does the fly action during the spawn worked? I've heard it can be effective. I have had other fly guys ask me about catching macks on the fly but frankly, I have absolutely no skill with a fly rod and wouldn't have the first clue how to do it.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

im really curious also as to how you fly-fish for macs during the spawn.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, whats the deal with the lake trout spawn? I only caught 1 lake trout in my life. It was a 16 incher from the Gorge. I live about 40 minutes away from Bear Lake. Someone please fill me in on how/where to catch them.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

On both occations that I fished it was not great – a big fat zero! My buddy that took me fly-fished it the year before with great success, but we couldn’t get them to take anything we were throwing. We were fishing the dike with all the other people that also have hopes of catching/snagging a nice lake trout. The cool thing about fishing the dike is it’s lit and you can watch these huge fish swim into the channel. The bad think about fishing the dike is it’s lit and you can see the fish, which makes snagging a whole lot easier. They do have signs posted that snagged fished must be immediately released – However the correct translation is“ take the fish and hurry and run to your car and throw it in the cooler in your trunk before anyone knows you illegally caught it”.

I know not everyone does this, but we watched more the 4 different people do it.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

darn the spawn was about the only hopes i had of catching a mac on a fly.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

A lit dike? Does that mean that you can see the fish at night?? How is it lit?


----------

